# Mein persönlicher WM-Frust "Selbsterstellte Collagen" ( 3x )



## Brian (29 Juni 2018)

​


----------



## hirnknall (29 Juni 2018)

Brian schrieb:


> ​



Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Brasilianer das Desaster auch mit Wohlwollen aufgenommen haben 

Was dieses Mal wirklich gefehlt hatte, war _Höggschde Konzentration_ auf Tele 5, ich denke mal, das war's soso


----------



## Marco2 (30 Juni 2018)

​


----------



## Punisher (30 Juni 2018)

Ich war hell begeistert, auch wenn keine deutsche Mannschaft dabei war


----------



## comatron (1 Juli 2018)

Entweder ist Putin schuld oder wir wollten den Brasilianern ein weiteres Aufeinandertreffen ersparen.


----------



## Chamser81 (2 Juli 2018)

Die Häme ist wirklich weit verbreitet und ich kenne keinen, der das Ausscheiden auch nur irgendwie betrauert. Warum auch?!


----------

